# Hello from Sonoma



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck this year. Looks like you may have a little more moisture this year at least!


----------



## Norcalkyle (Apr 23, 2015)

Another neighbor. Where are your bees coming from? Good luck this year... hope the rain keeps coming!


----------



## Five_bees (Jan 11, 2016)

Welcome from Manteca!


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource. Good Luck your first year. Join a bee club to get lots of site specific help.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome, Have Fun!


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

You are in good bee country.
Make sure you manage the mite population with some rational strategy.
Speaking for myself only, I cringe when new beekeepers refer to their colonies of social insects as "girls". It implies a dreamy romanticized version of an agricultural enterprise.


----------



## StingerMcStung (Apr 27, 2015)

Howdy,

You might want to look into Sonoma County Beekeepers Association www.sonomabees.org
Additionally, the Marin bee club is worth looking in to as well IMO


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome peter and Christine!


----------

